# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Bộ điều chỉnh tốc độ động cơ Matsushita

## ppgas

Xin chào, 

Mình kém về điện, có con máy phay tay Makita, spec của nó là 30,000 rpm, (380w, 100VAC) mình muốn điều chỉnh số vòng quay từ 2,500-20,000rpm để có thể phay một số vật liệu khác. Mình đã tìm hiểu và được biết giải pháp tốt nhất là dùng biến tần. Bác nào có biến tần cũ vui lòng giới thiệu giúp mình loại của Nhật, châu Âu công xuất 1.5kw đổ lại nhé. 
Nhân đây, mình muốn hỏi thêm, mình mới mua một cục (tạm gọi là cục điều tốc) của Nhật như hình đính kèm nhưng không hiểu sử dụng được hay không. Các bác vui lòng giải thích giúp nhé.

Nó ghi 6w là công xuất của riêng nó hay của động cơ mà mình nối vào? Tương tự 0.3A, 0.5uF là của nó hay của đc?

Xin cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA , cho em cười 1 cái rồi nói sau vậy .
---- Makita  em đó là động cơ AC chổi than thì không bao giờ chỉnh được tốc độ bằng biến tần cả.
---- Biến tần thỉ chỉ có thể chỉnh được tốc độ mấy em 3 pha không đồng bộ mà thôi hen.

       Muốn chỉnh được tốc độ em makita thì phải thay đổi hiệu điện thế đầu vào thôi, còn cái gì chỉnh được hiệu điện thế thì bác tìm hiểu thêm nhé , em chỉ biến có cục biến thế hình xuyến chỉnh được hiệu điện thế đầu ra từ 0-260VAC dùng cái này là ổn định nhất , còn thứ 2 là dimer ( trong chỉnh độ sáng đèn hay tốc độ quạt ấy ) nhưng cái này chạy lâu không ổn định dễ gây nhiễu cho hệ thống điều khiển lắm , thực tế em đã dùng qua nên chỉ biết thế còn tại sao thì bó tay

----------

cuong, ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

bác định phay mica thì mua con động cơ  24V Dc cỡ 50W tiện cái đầu kẹp vào là ok , em có làm 1 cái để lúc nào tìm cái ảnh cho bác xem

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> HAHAHA , cho em cười 1 cái rồi nói sau vậy .
> ---- Makita  em đó là động cơ AC chổi than thì không bao giờ chỉnh được tốc độ bằng biến tần cả.
> ---- Biến tần thỉ chỉ có thể chỉnh được tốc độ mấy em 3 pha không đồng bộ mà thôi hen.
> 
>        Muốn chỉnh được tốc độ em makita thì phải thay đổi hiệu điện thế đầu vào thôi, còn cái gì chỉnh được hiệu điện thế thì bác tìm hiểu thêm nhé , em chỉ biến có cục biến thế hình xuyến chỉnh được hiệu điện thế đầu ra từ 0-260VAC dùng cái này là ổn định nhất , còn và cái cục điều tốc trong hình thứ 2 là dimer ( trong chỉnh độ sáng đèn hay tốc độ quạt ấy ) nhưng cái này chạy lâu không ổn định dễ gây nhiễu cho hệ thống điều khiển lắm , thực tế em đã dùng qua nên chỉ biết thế còn tại sao thì bó tay


Tui thấy bác Nam cười TO và RÕ tui cũng muốn cười (tui) theo. :Smile:  Đây cũng là lần đầu tiên tui viết hai chữ 'biến tần' nên bác thông cảm.

Tuy nhiên trên tinh thần là "muốn biết phải hỏi", cho hỏi thêm, thế động cơ chổi than DC thì điều chỉnh bằng biến tần (PWM?) có được không? Còn giảm điện áp thì giảm moment động cơ? Không duyệt  :Smile: . Cái cục xuyến đó mua ở đâu vậy? Giá cả ra sao? (Không thích chơi đồ China) 

Hình thứ 2 bác Nam trả lời chưa hết ý, ai có lời giải nào khác giúp em cái nhé!

Cảm ơn,

----------


## yentranbk

Namcnc trình độ sao siêu, bạn hỏi như vậy bị cười là phải rồi,cái cục của bác chạy với con OM 6W hay dùng trong máy đóng gói

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bác định phay mica thì mua con động cơ  24V Dc cỡ 50W tiện cái đầu kẹp vào là ok , em có làm 1 cái để lúc nào tìm cái ảnh cho bác xem


Mua thêm là một giải pháp nhưng 'biết tuốt' cũng biết là ưu tiên tối đa hóa trước mà  :Smile: .
Mình hỏi vậy vì còn mấy con máy AC chổi than mới mua mấy ngày qua, nào là mài khuôn, mài góc, cưa kéo đủ các loại toàn 'cao tốc'.

Ah, bác Nam, con DC screwdriver dưới đây nó được điều khiển bằng PWM. Vậy chắc là biến tần không "sử" được mấy con AC chổi than thôi phải không?
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

> Namcnc trình độ sao siêu, bạn hỏi như vậy bị cười là phải rồi,cái cục của bác chạy với con OM 6W hay dùng trong máy đóng gói


Mình thấy nó có 5 đầu dây ra? Con OM là con gì thế bạn yentranbk?

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## culitruong

> Tuy nhiên trên tinh thần là "muốn biết phải hỏi", cho hỏi thêm, thế động cơ chổi than DC thì điều chỉnh bằng biến tần (PWM?) có được không? Còn giảm điện áp thì giảm moment động cơ? Không duyệt . Cái cục xuyến đó mua ở đâu vậy? Giá cả ra sao? (Không thích chơi đồ China)


-PWM theo tui biết là băm xung, dùng điều khiển motor DC tốt, cái này mấy ông chơi mô hình rành, xe đạp điện củng điều tốc bằng chiêu này.

- Giảm điện thì động cơ yếu nhiều.

Cục xuyến đó tui có 1 cục:



không phải hàng TQ mà là hàng Việt Nam. Cục của tui hình như 2 kva, mua tại xưởng giá 1tr2.

Bây giờ VN  ít ráp cái này vì cạnh tranh không lại hàng TQ. Trong mổi cái ổn áp đều có 1 bộ như vậy nhưng thay vì vặn tay, ổn áp xài 1 cái motor nhỏ để quay, nếu lụm được đồ củ có thể chế dễ dàng.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bác định phay mica thì mua con động cơ  24V Dc cỡ 50W tiện cái đầu kẹp vào là ok , em có làm 1 cái để lúc nào tìm cái ảnh cho bác xem


Bác biết tuốt, vậy 220VAC, 150W, 8500RPM có phay nhôm cũng được?
Vậy tốt rồi, dùng con đc này gắn dây đai chạy tạm.





> -PWM theo tui biết là băm xung, dùng điều khiển motor DC tốt, cái này mấy ông chơi mô hình rành, xe đạp điện củng điều tốc bằng chiêu này.
> 
> - Giảm điện thì động cơ yếu nhiều.
> 
> Cục xuyến đó tui có 1 cục:
> 
> không phải hàng TQ mà là hàng Việt Nam. Cục của tui hình như 2 kva, mua tại xưởng giá 1tr2.
> 
> Bây giờ VN  ít ráp cái này vì cạnh tranh không lại hàng TQ. Trong mổi cái ổn áp đều có 1 bộ như vậy nhưng thay vì vặn tay, ổn áp xài 1 cái motor nhỏ để quay, nếu lụm được đồ củ có thể chế dễ dàng.


Cảm ơn bác culitruong, con biến áp của bác nó ghi 1kva kìa  :Smile: .

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác biết tuốt, vậy 220VAC, 150W, 8500RPM có phay nhôm cũng được?
> Vậy tốt rồi, dùng con đc này gắn dây đai chạy tạm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn bác culitruong, con biến áp của bác nó ghi 1kva kìa .


ko nhầm thì con này ở máy may phải ko bác,theo em nó ko phay nhôm đc đâu a.bác phay nhôm thì đầu tư con nào nó to to chút.còn bác muốn đk tốc độ mà momen ko đổi thì theo em biết có mỗi biến tần thôi.
mà biến tần nó khác vs pwm đấy bác ah,1 cái là thay đổi tần số,nó có cái công thức gì mà tốc độ phụ thuộc vào tần số và số cuộn dây của motor đấy bác.còn pwm là nó điều chế độ rộng xung,bản chất cũng là thay đổi điện áp thôi bác ah,nhưng nó thay đổi ở tần số cao.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> ko nhầm thì con này ở máy may phải ko bác,theo em nó ko phay nhôm đc đâu a.bác phay nhôm thì đầu tư con nào nó to to chút.còn bác muốn đk tốc độ mà momen ko đổi thì theo em biết có mỗi biến tần thôi.
> mà biến tần nó khác vs pwm đấy bác ah,1 cái là thay đổi tần số,nó có cái công thức gì mà tốc độ phụ thuộc vào tần số và số cuộn dây của motor đấy bác.còn pwm là nó điều chế độ rộng xung,bản chất cũng là thay đổi điện áp thôi bác ah,nhưng nó thay đổi ở tần số cao.


Đúng là cái này của máy may bác linhdt1121 ah, tính làm như tụi tây. Trước khi mua được spin và biến tần, mình tính làm thử cái này.



Và giờ thì mình biến biết tần khác với pwm. Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## biết tuốt

hồi trước cái máy mini em dùng cái này phay nhựa hoặc mica  còn phay nhôm em có cái spindle 1.5kw và biến tần phay nhôm

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đúng là cái này của máy may bác linhdt1121 ah, tính làm như tụi tây. Trước khi mua được spin và biến tần, mình tính làm thử cái này.
> 
> 
> 
> Và giờ thì mình biến biết tần khác với pwm. Cảm ơn nhiều.


một đồng quà 3 đồng thuốc bác ơi.
bác muốn phay nhôm theo e cứ đầu tư "đau 1 lần rồi thôi"
bác ở đâu đấy,em thấy chợ trời có con ko chổ than 300w mà hỏi có 700k.
thấy cũng ghi made in japan mà ko biết bị quấn lại chưa  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> một đồng quà 3 đồng thuốc bác ơi.
> bác muốn phay nhôm theo e cứ đầu tư "đau 1 lần rồi thôi"
> bác ở đâu đấy,em thấy chợ trời có con ko chổ than 300w mà hỏi có 700k.
> thấy cũng ghi made in japan mà ko biết bị quấn lại chưa


Ở trong nam người ta gọi là 1 tiền gà 3 tiền thóc bác linhdt1121 ah  :Smile: . Vì đang thực tập nên chắc là không đau 1 lần rồi thôi đâu  :Smile: .
Bác chỉ rõ hơn tiệm nào ở chợ trời được không ah? Qua lễ mình bay ra HN đi tham khảo luôn. (Cái này là 1 tiền gà, cả kho tiên thóc  :Smile: )

----------


## linhdt1121

chợ trời nó hiểm lắm,bác chưa đi bao h nên chỉ cũng khó.
mà ở đấy nó có địa chỉ đâu,ko thì e chỉ cho bác số nhà . :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> chợ trời nó hiểm lắm,bác chưa đi bao h nên chỉ cũng khó.
> mà ở đấy nó có địa chỉ đâu,ko thì e chỉ cho bác số nhà .


Bạn bè HN mình có nhiều. Bác inbox giúp mình cái số nhà và tên phố nếu có thể. Chỉ ngại nhất là câu này: "thấy cũng ghi made in japan mà ko biết bị quấn lại chưa" thôi. :Confused:

----------


## solero

Cái motor có gắn măng ranh ở trên là cái motor  Hita chi 24V-38W ở trong máy photo Ricoh đời ơ kìa.
Em cho nó ăn 36V mũi 6mm mà khoan nhôm cứ gọi là vù vù.
Em này rất hay là trục cốt 10mm nên bác có thể đóng măng ranh vào trực tiếp. Bác có thể kiếm nó ở trong các cửa hàng sửa máy photo.

----------


## ppgas

> Cái motor có gắn măng ranh ở trên là cái motor  Hita chi 24V-38W ở trong máy photo Ricoh đời ơ kìa.
> Em cho nó ăn 36V mũi 6mm mà khoan nhôm cứ gọi là vù vù.
> Em này rất hay là trục cốt 10mm nên bác có thể đóng măng ranh vào trực tiếp. Bác có thể kiếm nó ở trong các cửa hàng sửa máy photo.


Đọc lời văn hùng hồn của solero mà cảm giác ba vía nhôm văng đầy...  :Smile: 
Con đc này rpm là bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## solero

Em nhầm, Motor 38V-53W-3700RPM

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bạn bè HN mình có nhiều. Bác inbox giúp mình cái số nhà và tên phố nếu có thể. Chỉ ngại nhất là câu này: "thấy cũng ghi made in japan mà ko biết bị quấn lại chưa" thôi.


vì em ko có nhu cầu nên ko kiểm tra kỹ,mà đã ko rõ thì e ko nói chắc,hehe

bác cứ bảo bạn đưa đến chợ,đi dọc theo dãy bán đồ cơ khí,đến gần đầu cuối dãy phía gần đường phố Huế sẽ thấy bên tay phải có nhà Thọ Phương bán acquy và động cơ,nhìn sang phía đối diện sẽ thấy cái chỗ e nói.
p/s:chỗ đấy ko có nhà nên ko có số hehehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy các bác bàn tán sôi nổi mà tội nghiệp, nếu các bác tự gắn đầu cắt vào được thì em giúp cho mấy em động cơ DC chổi than. Chẳng biết bao nhiêu W nhưng đường kính  cỡ 80, lõi roto to đùng , quay được 7000rpm, điện DC 220VDC , bảo đảm ăn nhôm ngọt ngào, nhưng chỉ sợ các bác chế cháo không được thôi. Cốt động cơ tầm 12.7mm thì phải.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## solero

Cho em xin đăng ký 1 suất anh nam yêu quái... ấy nhầm yêu quý nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

anh Nam iu quái... nhầm, iu quý cho em cái đầu cắt luôn đi  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa .... tui đi mua giúp chứ có cho đâu nào !!! hahaha. Mua giúp là không lời đồng nào và cố gắng trả giá hết mức cho anh em.

----------


## solero

Ui trời. Mới đầu nghe cứ tưởng được tặng nào ngờ... Đề nghị lão Nam viết rõ ràng chút nhé , làm anh em mừng hụt à.  :Frown:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Thấy các bác bàn tán sôi nổi mà tội nghiệp, nếu các bác tự gắn đầu cắt vào được thì em giúp cho mấy em động cơ DC chổi than. Chẳng biết bao nhiêu W nhưng đường kính  cỡ 80, lõi roto to đùng , quay được 7000rpm, điện DC 220VDC , bảo đảm ăn nhôm ngọt ngào, nhưng chỉ sợ các bác chế cháo không được thôi. Cốt động cơ tầm 12.7mm thì phải.


Con động cơ DC như trên khoảng bao nhiêu tiền vậy bác ?

----------


## ppgas

Rất vui vì thấy bác Nam giúp một tay  :Embarrassment: 

Mới bắt đầu lên núi học nghề thì phải bắt đầu bằng chẻ củi gánh nước mà bác  :Wink: . 
Áp lực lúc này là cố học hiểu và thực hành càng có cơ sở càng tốt, chưa phải là phải làm ra thành phẩm.

----------


## LEDUC

> Xin chào, 
> 
> Mình kém về điện, có con máy phay tay Makita, spec của nó là 30,000 rpm, (380w, 100VAC) mình muốn điều chỉnh số vòng quay từ 2,500-20,000rpm để có thể phay một số vật liệu khác. Mình đã tìm hiểu và được biết giải pháp tốt nhất là dùng biến tần. Bác nào có biến tần cũ vui lòng giới thiệu giúp mình loại của Nhật, châu Âu công xuất 1.5kw đổ lại nhé. 
> Nhân đây, mình muốn hỏi thêm, mình mới mua một cục (tạm gọi là cục điều tốc) của Nhật như hình đính kèm nhưng không hiểu sử dụng được hay không. Các bác vui lòng giải thích giúp nhé.
> 
> Nó ghi 6w là công xuất của riêng nó hay của động cơ mà mình nối vào? Tương tự 0.3A, 0.5uF là của nó hay của đc?
> 
> Xin cảm ơn,
> Ppgas


 Các động AC 1 pha không điều chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến tần . 
 Muốn chỉnh tốc độ của nó phải sử dụng pp cắt pha điện áp mới điều chỉnh tốc độ động cơ được, có thể gọi là dimmer  . Anh có thể ra các tiệm điện mua   cái Dimmer để chỉnh tốc độ của nó .
 Động cơ của anh là loại có chổi than vì vậy có thể dùng điện DC để điều chỉnh tốc độ của nó không cần dùng điện AC220v . 
_______________________
B.R

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

con động cơ đó lúc trước mua 500K , nhưng bây giờ có thể mua rẻ hơn , mà rẻ hơn bao nhiêu thì chưa biết. Con  đó cũng to xác lắm, bảo đảm em đó quay lên mạnh hơn con 800W hay 1.5Kw của TQ luôn ở cùng dãi tốc độ... khuyết điểm là không có đầu gá dao thôi, ai có khả năng DIY được thì quá ok.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> con động cơ đó lúc trước mua 500K , nhưng bây giờ có thể mua rẻ hơn , mà rẻ hơn bao nhiêu thì chưa biết. Con  đó cũng to xác lắm, bảo đảm em đó quay lên mạnh hơn con 800W hay 1.5Kw của TQ luôn ở cùng dãi tốc độ... khuyết điểm là không có đầu gá dao thôi, ai có khả năng DIY được thì quá ok.


Ở tốc độ 7.000 mà mạnh hơn 2 con của TQ như trên là quá ngon rồi. Nhờ Nam coi dùm nếu con động cơ đó thân tròn size 80-90 và mặt bích như loại dưới đây thì mua dùm 1 con nhé !

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì để mai em đem về 1 em cho các bác xem rồi tính.

----------


## ppgas

Trong quá trình tìm cách điều khiển vận tốc quay đ.cơ, mình đã mua con clutch này nhưng về không biết nguyên tắc hoạt động của nó ra sao, xin được chỉ giáo.

2 tầng lõi nó đều xoay được??? Lúc mua tưởng nó có một lõi! cắm điện và điều chỉnh bằng biến trở?
Mà công nhận nó quay cực êm, không cảm giác độ rơ trục quay!
code của nó đây: Ogura clutch OPC 200-1.

hình nó đây: 






Cảm ơn,

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Trong quá trình tìm cách điều khiển vận tốc quay đ.cơ, mình đã mua con clutch này nhưng về không biết nguyên tắc hoạt động của nó ra sao, xin được chỉ giáo.
> 
> 2 tầng lõi nó đều xoay được??? Lúc mua tưởng nó có một lõi! cắm điện và điều chỉnh bằng biến trở?
> Mà công nhận nó quay cực êm, không cảm giác độ rơ trục quay!
> code của nó đây: Ogura clutch OPC 200-1.
> 
> hình nó đây: 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái này giống như thắng từ dùng điện 24VDC

----------


## linhdt1121

ban đầu e cũng nghĩ thế,định viết nhưng thấy bác ấy nói nó quay cực êm lại thôi. :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Lục lọi khắp nơi mà vẫn chưa hiểu cách sử dụng của bộ thắng từ này.  :Frown:

----------


## LEDUC

> Lục lọi khắp nơi mà vẫn chưa hiểu cách sử dụng của bộ thắng từ này.


Nó giống giống như bộ ly hợp vậy . Nếu anh cấp điện cho nó thì 2 trục sẽ được khóa với nhau . cái này quay  thì cái kia quay . Nếu anh ngắt điện ra thì 2 cái chạy độc lập .

----------

ppgas

----------


## minhtriet

> Lục lọi khắp nơi mà vẫn chưa hiểu cách sử dụng của bộ thắng từ này.


Loại này trong máy photocopy hay có, còn cách sử dụng thì ko hiểu lắm ý bác? Nếu để sử dụng thì bác làm mạch đk giống như đk motor dc vậy, thích hãm nhẹ hay mạnh thì xoay cái chiết áp.
Thật ra nguyên lý cái này cũng giống động cơ DC nhưng mà khác cực nên thay vì xoay thì nó dừng.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nó giống giống như bộ ly hợp vậy . Nếu anh cấp điện cho nó thì 2 trục sẽ được khóa với nhau . cái này quay  thì cái kia quay . Nếu anh ngắt điện ra thì 2 cái chạy độc lập .


Nghĩa không cần phải dừng cái motor kéo dây đai (ví dụ trục nhỏ nối với tải) nếu muốn dừng tải?
Ngắt điện (của bộ thắng từ), trục lớn vẫn quay theo lực kéo của dây đai, trục nhỏ quay tự do theo quán tính (lực ma sát)?
Đóng điện thì ... ok hiểu rồi. :-) 




> Loại này trong máy photocopy hay có, còn cách sử dụng thì ko hiểu lắm ý bác? Nếu để sử dụng thì bác làm mạch đk giống như đk motor dc vậy, thích hãm nhẹ hay mạnh thì xoay cái chiết áp.
> Thật ra nguyên lý cái này cũng giống động cơ DC nhưng mà khác cực nên thay vì xoay thì nó dừng.


Chắc nghiên cứu cái này làm belt grinder chắc ổn nhỉ?

----------

